# OC Certification Sat (7-7-07)



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

I have room for a couple OC Certs for a class this Sat morning. at 0830 Hrs. If your looking for a Cert and want a spot let me know


----------



## Section12 (Mar 16, 2007)

union1 said:


> I have room for a couple OC Certs for a class this Sat morning. at 0830 Hrs. If your looking for a Cert and want a spot let me know


Need some help spraying people?


----------

